# للاهمية Primavera 6 V 8.2 hg[]d]



## ashraff (15 يوليو 2012)

لعلك تريد Primavera 6 V 8.2 الجديد إليك 

الروابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?uf4q867xd5f3p19
http://www.mediafire.com/?gfjzesmxig828e9
http://www.mediafire.com/?tw16eupb9uz0wb6
http://www.mediafire.com/?lx7qi0vqfww44cc
http://www.mediafire.com/?8zencylp5svh3kc


أو ادخل هنا واعمل حساب مجاني واحصل على 90 % من برامج Oracle 

https://edelivery.oracle.com

فضلا عن Primavera 8.2


----------



## sivaprasad7 (16 يوليو 2012)

Thank you very much my dear friend........


----------



## k.fateh (16 يوليو 2012)

Thank you and What is the new in P6 V8.2


----------



## نسر التصميم (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jojolove (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شكر ا جزيلا اخي ولكن ارجو وضع البرنامج في ؤابط واحد ان امكن لان بعض الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

كرا من كل قلبي


----------



## ashrafta (5 ديسمبر 2012)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 ديسمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل ونامل التحديث وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ozgurcan (21 ديسمبر 2012)

can you upload primavera p6 v8.2 again to rapidshare or another web-site. it's is not possible to download mediafire links from turkey. thanks a lot


----------



## ashrafta (22 ديسمبر 2012)

primavera .v6 - Download - 4shared


----------



## ashrafta (22 ديسمبر 2012)

DepositFiles Oracle_s_Primavera_P6.part1.rarhttp://depositfiles.com/files/yrkd8ija0 Oracle_s_Primavera_P6.part2.rarhttp://depositfiles.com/files/1zxtsbomy Oracle_s_Primavera_P6.part3.rar


----------



## akram621 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
بالرغم من محاولاتي المتكررة في تنزيل برنامج Primaver Ver 8.2 من اكثر من مصدر الا ان البرنامج يتوقف عن التنزيل من DataBase حيث يعطى دائما خطأ بالرغم انه في كل مرة اقوم بحذف البرنامج من control Panel
الرجاء ممن لدية طريقة حل هذه المشكلة 
مع العلم بأن الوندوز Vista Ultimate، 32pit

مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## ashrafta (25 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس رزق والاخوة ينبغي تنزيل برنامج Oracle 10 G المرفق بالبرنامج داخل ملف Oracle Xe والذي بعد تنزيله على الجهاز يعمل ايقونة على سطح المكتب وتشغيله واتباع الخطوات التي تتطلب استحداث اسم داخل Oracle


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ashrafta قال:


> المهندس رزق والاخوة ينبغي تنزيل برنامج Oracle 10 G المرفق بالبرنامج داخل ملف Oracle Xe والذي بعد تنزيله على الجهاز يعمل ايقونة على سطح المكتب وتشغيله واتباع الخطوات التي تتطلب استحداث اسم داخل Oracle


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة القيمة وتقديم المساعده
لقد قمت بتنزيل البرنامج الذي ذكرته وقمت بتنزيل البرنامج بالكامل بدون اية مشاكل حتى اعطى Finish وتتبعت كامل الخطوات حسب القيديو في الملتقى 
ولكن للاسف الشديد عند تشغيل البرنامج والقيام بعمل Confg. للاسم PMDB ووضع كلمة الاسم السري admin فان البرنامج لا يفتح ويختفي واذا كررت المحاول لا يقبل ان يظهر ....؟
اتمنى ان يكون عندك الحل لهذه المشكلة بعد ان تم تنزيل البرنامج بنجاح
مع العلم بانه بعد تنزيل البرنامج قمت بعمل اعادة التشغيل لعله يشتفل ولكن بدون فائدة ؟.
حيث يظهر شعار اوراكل ولا يتغير
وعند الضغط علية يعطي ان البرنامج لا يعمل Not responding


----------



## ashrafta (26 ديسمبر 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

انا جربت نزلت البرنامج من أول بجديد ونزلت قاعدة بيانات الاوراكل وغيرت قاعدة البيانات حسب الخيارات المطروحة 

لعل اذا ازلت بريمافيرا وعاودت نزلتها يمشي الحال الله بعينك جرب لأني جربت البارحة والامور تمام


----------



## widou (27 ديسمبر 2012)

choukran


----------

